# AVQ - Axiom Mining



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2007)

Hi folks,

AVQ ... some time cycles, in April-May 2007:

  10-12042007 ..... negative news ... finance related ... ???

  18-19042007 ..... positive spotlight on AVQ -  2 cycles in play here.

       26042007 ..... expect significant and positive news, here ... 

       07052007 ..... minor and positive time cycle 

       10052007 ..... negative news expected here

       14052007 ..... difficult cycle

  18-21052007 ..... negative spotlight on AVQ 

       28052007 ..... expecting significant and positive news    

       June 2007 should also be an overall positive month for AVQ ... 

happy days

   paul


----------



## stockpile (13 April 2007)

Hi Yogi,

I have been waiting for someone to post something in regards to this listing. Recently I became acquainted with one of their accountants who is very bullish. He did highlight that patience would be necessary. I think their OK Mines project is interesting, there have been some encouraging finds to date in tried and true locations. The copper finds seem nice as well. Anyone willing to comment on this one?


----------



## saltyjones (18 May 2007)

i am going with the yogi-in-oz prediction of a great news month of june. they are drilling as we speak.


----------



## ands (26 May 2007)

I bought this stock for 26c in December and I have just been watching it fall and fall. But it's back at 25c after lifting 10c in a week. A few people must be anticipating good drilling results. Fingers crossed.


----------



## saltyjones (31 May 2007)

i'm guessing drill results are just about ready for announcement. could be good. drilling in vietnam & nth queensland at the moment. in quarterly they mention first hole in vietnam hit 100 metres of sulphides. just hope it is full of mineralisation especially gold.


----------



## ands (7 May 2008)

I bought back in today after selling out for 19c a few months ago, they haven't announced anything regarding their projects for ages and I noticed in the December 2007 Newsletter, they wrote, 'We anticipate an announcement early in the New Year that will catapult Axiom towards metal production'... 5 months later they have only offered one update (and that was in December!). 

There must be something around the corner, does anyone else have any opinion on AVQ? Their projects show promise, but they just don't seem to be bringing out drilling results as regularly as other companies do, they need to keep investors interested.


----------



## anth (12 May 2008)

Bought in at 0.13c a few months back and have held ever since... Great projects underway..I'm confident an announcement will be released in the near future...I continue to hold!!


----------



## ands (1 June 2008)

Just when I was saying they didn't bring out enough drilling results we get two in a week and we get a little boost in the SP.

No resource upgrades, just reinforcing potential, although they state that in regards to the Nightflower project, 

"Based on intercepts from past drilling together with results of the current IP survey, the digger lode has immediate potential to be upgraded to JORC-compliant status". They even mentioned a historic intercept of "7m of 186g/t silver, 12.19% lead and 8.54% zinc at shallow depth". They are continuing with more drilling set to commence  on the 10th of June.

Hopefully they will be getting some solid resources numbers out of some of these projects in the next couple months.


----------



## errolvdc (18 November 2009)

There was some prospect of this coming back on after they had removed their leader. Does anyone know what is happening with this ?


----------



## errolvdc (19 November 2009)

Just to let you know that AVQ will be back on listing tomorrow. Accounts qualified and furnished just announced.


----------



## Sjay (26 July 2010)

Share dilution combined with low working capital seems to be the biggest problem with Axiom Stock.


----------



## thestevo888 (1 October 2010)

Hey guys,
     Just reading up on this company - they seem to have an inordinate number of potential projects and, as the last post says, limited working capital. An experienced board, though, and some potentially significant resources.

I would appreciate any informed opinions on this one.

Cheers!


----------



## thestevo888 (5 October 2010)

Trading halt until Thursday. Possibly some good news, as they are due to have finished drilling on their mt maiden site a few days ago. Interim report showed some pretty encouraging results.

Not holding atm but hoping to get in soon.


----------



## thestevo888 (8 March 2011)

thestevo888 said:


> Trading halt until Thursday. Possibly some good news, as they are due to have finished drilling on their mt maiden site a few days ago. Interim report showed some pretty encouraging results.
> 
> Not holding atm but hoping to get in soon.




Shares in this company were trading at about 3c when I wrote that... dropped down to 2.5 for a while, languishing around after their gold drilling results turned out to be rather underwhelming... now bought an 80% stake in a nickel mine in the Solomon islands... sp touched 8.2 cents today... wish I'd kept them!


----------



## Crom (25 April 2011)

This stock is the next big thing, and watch it open like a rocket on weds morning.  Great news for it's Solomon Islands efforts, taking a ground up approach to win.

Then there are it's very exciting gold prospects.

I would respectfully recomend a read of it's website before the mkt opens on weds.

Happy Easter to all

Crom


----------



## bathuu (28 April 2011)

Awesome watch on this one today. Price was thrown to 0.044 by sellers then brought back up to 0.065 by buyers. It was very very interesting see how game was turning up and down.


----------



## Crom (28 April 2011)

This has been a very exciting stock to invest in.  

I only recently became aware of it before Easter while it was in a trading halt.  Upon reading/researching I became very keen to buy.

The day prior to openning yesterday, rights were granted in the Solomon Islands to a multi billion nickel resource that suggested the sp would sky rocket.  This news coming in separate to it's trading halt, and while on trading halt.

Then minutes prior to it's openning yesterday, came reports that the Prime minister had overturned this?  That rights had been granted to Sumitomo.  The approving minister had been sacked.  And much much more.  The result being that some 20 odd minutes after coming out of suspension, the company had to go back into suspension.

Claims and counter claims, but with the company putting it's money where it's mouth was.

Again today more reports, but finally some relative calm.  Massive trading volume and I believe now on the radar.

I find that regardless of the Solomon Islands Nickel deposits, the company was already a winner.  I therefore bought happily yesterday and again today.

I note you are a new investor so let this serve as a great prover that the mkt hates uncertainty.  This stock has an amazing potential, but that was quickly forgotten with uncertainty, even though the share price prior to the trading halt did not relate to the Solomon Islands.  

DYOR.  Be informed and confident.  AND, if so, don't follow the herd.  Be Contrarian.  I believe I have just made a very lucrative investment at a very very reduced price.

Who said that the stock mkt was boring!

Luv it


----------



## bathuu (28 April 2011)

I agree, the price was trending up very nicely even before that Solomon island license thing. It was very obvious that AVQ was heavily discounted today.


----------



## Anmar (9 June 2011)

Posted a good gain today in a depressed market


----------



## Halifax (9 June 2011)

Yarp..

I had a buy signal on the 6th, would have bought in at $0.06 but my money is tied up. 

Plus, 0.06 on the 6th of the 6th seemed like an awfully devilish combination 

Anyway good luck, looks like an upward price swing over the coming days to my untrained eyes.


----------



## Anmar (10 June 2011)

Have been holding 15,000 and watching, any increase is a positive gain!
Anmar


----------



## pixel (1 December 2011)

I've entered AVQ only recently, trading the swing between Nov 17th and 22nd.
Couldn't offload the lot and sitting still on a few thou that I initially considered dumping.
Luckuly (?) I thought better of it and moved my sell order hiigher up - in case this turns out as a "cup and handle" formation.

Shall await the return from the Trading Halt - I can either buy back bigger or dump the remainder. Wait and see.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Further Copper Mineralisation Discovered in Cardross, North Queensland*

● Drilling has confirmed continuous copper-gold-silver mineralisation within massive sulphide zone at shallow depths.
● Assays results for 638m of drilling of a 2327m program include:
- 11m @ 2.68% Cu, 0.12 g/t Au, 47.5 ppm Ag from 38m
- 7m @ 1.15% Cu, 0.65% g/t Au, 16.3 ppm Ag from 77m
● Drilling verifies geological modelling of a potentially significant deposit.
● A major Induced Polarisation (IP) anomaly stretches 1600m along Axiom’s 100% owned Cardross Mining Lease – drilling along the first 500m has confirmed continuous mineralisation.
● These results will be incorporated in an initial Resource Estimate that will be produced after the drill program is complete.
● Further drilling has intercepted the massive sulphide zone with assays pending.


----------



## jancha (29 August 2012)

Axiom seems to have a sudden interest in volume after a three week trading halt (77m) 
Any clues as to why this sudden interest? 
I thought i saw awhile back one of the directors buying up on AVQ. Is there a site where one can view directors buying or selling shares in their company?


----------



## springhill (30 August 2012)

jancha said:


> Axiom seems to have a sudden interest in volume after a three week trading halt (77m)
> Any clues as to why this sudden interest?
> I thought i saw awhile back one of the directors buying up on AVQ. Is there a site where one can view directors buying or selling shares in their company?




This website will show you the last 5 transactions.
http://www.investogain.com.au/company/axiom-mining-limited
Last for AVQ was, 
31/07/2012	Ryan Mount	 On market	32,417,578 @ $0.006 cost $200,750


----------



## jancha (30 August 2012)

springhill said:


> This website will show you the last 5 transactions.
> http://www.investogain.com.au/company/axiom-mining-limited
> Last for AVQ was,
> 31/07/2012	Ryan Mount	 On market	32,417,578 @ $0.006 cost $200,750




Thanks for that springhill


----------



## jancha (3 September 2012)

Why the sudden interest in volume anyone? 
No speeding ticket yet but something going on with this small speckie.
Maybe the latest JV with Solomons copper could have something do do with it. Just watching


----------



## springhill (3 September 2012)

jancha said:


> Why the sudden interest in volume anyone?
> No speeding ticket yet but something going on with this small speckie.
> Maybe the latest JV with Solomons copper could have something do do with it. Just watching




There are still assay results pending from Cardross may have something to do with it.


----------



## burglar (3 September 2012)

So many delicious fruits dangling within reach ...
but which one to try first?


----------



## jancha (3 September 2012)

springhill said:


> There are still assay results pending from Cardross may have something to do with it.




Think your on that springhill on looking further into it nothing else seems to be happening with their projects other than Cardoss. Where there's smoke. Could be an interesting one to watch.



burglar said:


> So many delicious fruits dangling within reach ...
> but which one to try first?




Hmmm.... just trying to avoid the ones with the worm is the trick.


----------



## jancha (5 October 2012)

burglar said:


> So many delicious fruits dangling within reach ...
> but which one to try first?




Hmmm This little cherry is looking ripe for the picking looking at the charts. I went with EMS instead of AVQ in the stock picking comp. Oh well at least Crom will be pleased with his selection for the comp.


----------



## jancha (5 October 2012)

jancha said:


> Hmmm This little cherry is looking ripe for the picking looking at the charts. I went with EMS instead of AVQ in the stock picking comp. Oh well at least Crom will be pleased with his selection for the comp.




Any members still holding AVQ? Currently Up 35% today. I'm no chartists but buyers are lining up and so is the the volume. Announcement due out soon or a speeding ticket....which one will come first?


----------



## jancha (9 October 2012)

jancha said:


> Any members still holding AVQ? Currently Up 35% today. I'm no chartists but buyers are lining up and so is the the volume. Announcement due out soon or a speeding ticket....which one will come first?




Well they got that speeding ticket.
Happy to have come on board @ .014. Sold half yesterday @ .019 
Charts looked good with volume and buyers building up over the past few months. One director picking up 32mil @ .007 awhile back makes it a bit more interesting.
Stalemate for now @ .018.


----------



## jancha (15 October 2012)

jancha said:


> Well they got that speeding ticket.
> Happy to have come on board @ .014. Sold half yesterday @ .019
> Charts looked good with volume and buyers building up over the past few months. One director picking up 32mil @ .007 awhile back makes it a bit more interesting.
> Stalemate for now @ .018.




Hmm Sold my other half too soon as usual
Oh well a profit's a profit. Up @ .023 now.
Crom should take out this months Comp way the AVQs heading.


----------



## jancha (18 October 2012)

Second speeding fine in as many weeks. Up every day since i sold...always the way but a 50% gain is still a fairly healthy profit. Currently @ 3.7c. Every tenth of a cent was earning me 2k whilst holding.
CEO of AVQ would be pleased with himself picking up 32mil @ .007 a few months back.


----------



## Tyler Durden (23 October 2013)

The trial started a couple of weeks ago and yesterday there was a trading halt. This thing is bound to move - which direction, nobody knows.


----------



## Tyler Durden (10 February 2014)

2nd capital raising within a span of a few months announced today:



> Axiom Mining Limited (“Axiom” or “the Company”) announces it has raised $1.5 million through the
> combination of a Private Placement (“the Placement”) and the issue a Convertible Note (“the Note”)
> and if required, the Company also has further funding available to it under the Share Purchase and
> Convertible Note Agreement (“Agreement”). The funding is required for the completion of the trial
> ...




Can anyone smarter than me put this in layman terms please?


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 June 2014)

Matter returns to court on 23rd June for parties to make their closing submissions. In the meantime, SMM have released an announcement which appears to suggest very strongly that the SI Government have sided with SMM:



> LITIGATION UPDATE ON 2
> ND
> JUNE, 2014
> Evidence in the Trial
> ...


----------



## Tyler Durden (27 September 2014)

On 25/9/14 it was announced that AVQ had won its court case against SMM in the Solomon Islands.


----------



## jancha (2 October 2014)

Tyler Durden said:


> On 25/9/14 it was announced that AVQ had won its court case against SMM in the Solomon Islands.




How come the sp looks as if it lost the case?
 Down to .015 from .032.


----------



## Tyler Durden (7 October 2014)

jancha said:


> How come the sp looks as if it lost the case?
> Down to .015 from .032.




There are too many shares on issue, from memory it's close to like 4 billion. So after the initial hype of the win, it started to retrace. The downfall was increased due to SMM (the opponent in the trial) applying for the current injunction to continue, which prevents AVQ from starting work on the land. The basis of this application is that SMM will appeal the court decision, hence sending the SP back to what it was before the trial result was known.


----------



## Tyler Durden (21 March 2016)

News out that AVQ has lost the appeal in Court.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 July 2016)

If it gets above 24.5, will make a good breakout trade imo.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 July 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If it gets above 24.5, will make a good breakout trade imo.




Needs the close above the recent high, but without running away up to 30.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 July 2016)

Looks like it was a Port Philip Publishing tip.


----------



## Tyler Durden (20 July 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Looks like it was a Port Philip Publishing tip.
> 
> View attachment 67412




Port Phillip publishing tip?


----------



## Miner (25 September 2016)

AVQ raised capital at 38 cents and 28 cents if I am not wrong.
What happens with those investors who put lots of money to see the SP is 23 cents.
Port Phillip compares it with Nova Nickel and  probably better than that.
However there is no support on this scrip and it is unclear on the outcome of the court case.
Disclaimer - Do not hold at the momen


----------



## greggles (24 April 2018)

News announced this morning that Axiom Mining's application for a mining lease over the San Jorge nickel deposit in the Solomon Islands is at the final approval stage has given AVQ's share price a much needed lift after a difficult six months.

It opened at 14c after gapping up from yesterday's close of 11.5c and is currently at 15c.


----------



## greggles (20 September 2018)

Nice jump in share price today for Axiom Mining after the company announced that the Minister for Mines on behalf of the Solomon Islands Government has formally granted Axiom's subsidiary, Axiom KB Limited, the Mining Lease over the San Jorge nickel deposit, part of the Isabel Nickel Project.

Almost 25 million shares were traded and AVQ finished the day at 14c, up 44.33% on yesterday's close of 9.7c.

The next step is to get the mine up and running, which will cost between $12-$20 million and is likely to be borrowed from a buyer of output from the mine, with the funding linked to an offtake agreement according to the CEO Ryan Mount.


----------



## barney (21 September 2018)

Last big gap up on Volume fizzled quickly. Be interesting to see how this behaves this time. 

If they can swing the deal and don't need to go to the shareholders for cash it would be a bonus as they don't have a lot of cash left at present according to the last Quarterly.


----------



## greggles (20 December 2018)

barney said:


> Last big gap up on Volume fizzled quickly. Be interesting to see how this behaves this time.




And just like that, it's all suddenly imploded for AVQ. Their application for a prospecting license for the Isabel Nickel Project in the Solomon Islands has been unsuccessful. The announcement said that they have re-applied and also requested a review of the decision, but it isn't looking good.

Particularly curious was this statement at the end of the announcement:


> Furthermore, the national Member of Parliament for the constituency that covers Kolosori was arrested on the weekend for misappropriation of Government funds.




The Solomon Islands certainly sounds like a challenging place to do business. 

AVQ down 26.97% to 6.5c.


----------



## barney (20 December 2018)

greggles said:


> And just like that, it's all suddenly imploded for AVQ.




Thanks for the update Greg...….. Tough at this end of the Market ...


----------



## greggles (1 March 2019)

barney said:


> Thanks for the update Greg...….. Tough at this end of the Market ...




Looks like a double bottom for AVQ at 5.2c.

The company recently raised $4.9 million through an Entitlement Offer to implement its plans to bring Axiom's Nickel Project in the Solomon Islands into production. 

Today they announced that a terms sheet has been signed with Traxys Europe S.A. for senior debt facilities of up to US$10.5 million and off-take sales arrangements for nickel ore from Axiom's San Jorge project. Traxys is a global commodities trading firm and one of the top nickel traders in the world.

There's some serious resistance up ahead at 9c, so I'll be watching from the sidelines until there is a break above that level. I suspect it's not going to be breached easily.


----------

